# Non-fight travel encounters



## Alnag (Mar 24, 2007)

I am wondering how to improve the "travel phase" of the adventure. The part when the adventuring party travels from one place to another. It seems to me, that usual game practice (at least as I see it) is somehow crippled, because...

...it is either - ok, you have traveled for five days, you are there (the goal of the voyage)... what do you do?

or...

...it is series of encounters like - bandits attack, monster-attack, XY-attack... (you see the pattern right?)

So my question is, isn't there another possiblity. Some good - thrilling - voyage/travel encounter which doesn't necessary mean fighting, but rather mystery, curiosity, romance, anger, envy, disgust etc? Any ideas? What have you used? How to improve this kind of thing?

(I will post my own ideas later, because I don't want to ruin you imagination.)


----------



## Frostmarrow (Mar 24, 2007)

Alnag said:
			
		

> I don't want to ruin you imagination.




That would be the day!

Seriously, let us see what you've got so far.


----------



## Alnag (Mar 24, 2007)

Well... than just a few to make you contribute as well...

Wagon has broke its wheel (need to be repaired)

wagon sink into the sand (or mud) and need to be pulled

tree on the road

coach meats a tramp (stink, drunk...) and takes him, he makes mess inside

coach driver is sick, some character must take his place

one horse is sick (dies, or is stolen in a inn), it must be replaced

there is a new tollgate on the bridge, characters need/want to past (and they might not have the money, or don't want to pay them)

coach needs to cross the river by ferry (but they are transporting an army right now, and it will take a long, long time... and of course characters are in desperate hurry)

coach is cursed and inside appears a ghost of a tramp (the one from before) which was hit by the coach and died

coachman is a vampire or something like that (but friendly one), but one of the PCs is paladin (you know the buggers, kill any undead around)

coachman is very realy pious and anytime he pass some god statue (which is quite common around the roads and on crossroads especially) he say's prayers to a god PCs don't like or hate (cleric, paladin)


----------



## Ry (Mar 24, 2007)

I firmly believe that any encounter the GM puts in should be a threat, problem, resource, or reward.  

Passing a caravan is a terrible encounter, unless:
   Threat:  A mudslide or flooding threatens to wash the caravan away.
   Problem: The caravan is stuck with a broken wheel, and is blocking the road.  A harried merchant's five kids are running wild while he tries to coax intransigent animals into doing something useful.
   Resource: The caravan sells stuff the PCs want, or has information that the PCs can use.
   Reward:  The caravaners recognize the PCs, and give them a free lunch for being great heroes.


----------



## Stalker0 (Mar 24, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> I firmly believe that any encounter the GM puts in should be a threat, problem, resource, or reward.
> 
> Passing a caravan is a terrible encounter, unless:
> Threat:  A mudslide or flooding threatens to wash the caravan away.
> ...




Agreed. The thing about mundane encounters is....they're MUNDANE!! I mean dnd is an adventure game at heart, does anyone really care about broken wagon wheels?

However, I'm all for setting up routine encounters that the characters can roleplay out. A flirty damsel interacts with the high charisma character. A drunken man on the road interprets one of the players as his long lost son, etc. These can be fun once in a while just so the players can flex their RP muscles, but should not be the normal for the game.

Also, be careful in that players have often been trained to look for adventure everywhere. You may just set up the damsel as a fun little sidetrek, but don't be surprised if the party follows her thinking something nefarious is going on.


----------



## Celebrim (Mar 24, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Threat:  A mudslide or flooding threatens to wash the caravan away.
> Problem: The caravan is stuck with a broken wheel, and is blocking the road.  A harried merchant's five kids are running wild while he tries to coax intransigent animals into doing something useful.
> Resource: The caravan sells stuff the PCs want, or has information that the PCs can use.
> Reward:  The caravaners recognize the PCs, and give them a free lunch for being great heroes.




I think that is good advice, although the definition of resource is so broad that it can include just about any mundane encounter.

I think that there is one other thing I would like to add to the list and that is, for lack of a better word, 'reoccuring'.  There is something to be said for introducing an NPC solely for the purpose of having the PC's interact with that NPC repeatedly.  The value of this is that when the NPC takes on some role - threat, problem, resource, or reward - his value to the PC's is enhanced and the possibility of player emotional involvement in the plot increases.  Frequently, I'll introduce several of these early in a campaign in an exposition role, in which the NPC serves as a means of explaining important parts of the campaign world to the players.

Whether an encounter is 'romantic' is more up to the player than to you, but the PC-NPC romances that I've had are usually with these sorts of characters.  

In other words, if the encounter is not obviously a threat, problem, resource or reward, then the encounter ought to be with an NPC who is or who will become important later.  This doesn't and probably shouldn't preclude the NPC being a threat, problem, resource, or reward but on the other hand if every time a reoccuring NPC shows up he's a problem for the PC's he's going to be seen as a problem or a plot hook and not an NPC.

I would also distinguish a great deal between the first time that the players take a road and later trips along it.  The first trip would almost certainly get more window dressing and descriptive text, and then on later trips I'd only worry about the highlights.


----------



## Peni Griffin (Mar 24, 2007)

Well - who travels, and what interesting interactions can the PCs have with them?

Traveling entertainers, from the full-blown traveling circus to the lone bard, can be sources of amusement, information, and campaign depth.  Priests of Fahrveglangenugenohtaheckwithit (WTH were they thinking when they spelled the god of travel's name?) should be all over the roads and full of the latest gossip, advice,  divine spellcasting, and good walking shoes.  What about the iconic runaway kid with the bundle on a stick over his shoulder?  The youngest son seeking his fortune along with the strange-looking cat in the boots?  The pedlar with the pack full of mundane equipment and luxury goods?  The campaign equivalent of gypsies?  Refugees from some disaster the PCs are heading straight toward?   Patrols from the nearby city?  Farmers looking for strayed livestock?  Con men disguised as any of the above? 

You can plant any of these people when you need to create a source of local information, or you can put civilians on your random encounter table and roleplay them on the fly according to the situation and the amount of interest displayed by your players.  Then, when your players are accustomed to meeting ordinary types, chatting them up, and traveling with them aways, you can slip in a ringer courtesy of the BBEG.  But in order the tactic to be effective, ordinary people must outnumber stealthy foes in play.


----------



## Shades of Green (Mar 24, 2007)

Use the weather and the terrain to your advantage. Finding a way across a chasm or finding shelter from a hailstorm or mudslide are both challenging, atleast for low-level PCs.


----------



## S'mon (Mar 24, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> I firmly believe that any encounter the GM puts in should be a threat, problem, resource, or reward.




It's fine to just describe non-threat stuff, but that doesn't really make it an 'encounter'.

From my Wilderlands PBEM today:
_
The group walk west, past fields and farms, the dreary expanse of the
Troll Fens visible in the distance to the right of the Road.
Occasionally they must cluster to the verge to allow Equithrong
patrols, merchant wagons and nobles' carriages to pass, but the day
passes peacefully and they reach the market town of Darkfield that
evening, spending a quiet night at a travellers' inn.

Day 6

Up early again next morning, the party follows the road on out of
Darkfield. To the north of the road a mile or so from Darkfield
stands a new castle, still under construction - the Conclave of
Twilight Anvil, a new wizards' conclave. The castle's central tower
looks out north over the fens.

Now the road leaves the fertile downland plains and wends up into the
hills. They take lunch at a village tavern, then press on. That
evening they reach Haghill, again overnighting at a travellers' inn.

Day 7

The road winds downhill from Haghill, heading north. Four hours'
hike brings the travellers to the village of Southfork, where they
take an early lunch, then leave the paved Rorystone Road, heading
west along a muddy and less travelled gravelled road. A further
eight hours' travel, and about 8pm that evening they reach the lead-
mining township of Gaehill. The gate is shut, but the guards open it
to Iris' entreaties, and Iris is able to secure rooms at Gaehill's
somewhat rowdy inn-tavern, where rough mining men enjoy the
attentions of the local floozies.

Iris' purse is now somewhat flacid, she counts 92 remaining silver
pieces, enough for only three more nights.

Day 7 - Gaehill Inn 


The group take a seat by a table occupied by six dwarven miners playing
cards, and a large bowl of stew is brought by a fat, plain-featured
serving-wench, along with wooden plates and spoons.

"There y'go, dearies."

She smiles, revealing several missing teeth.

Iris:
> After several days of travel, Iris is feeling cacked down with dirt
and mud, and wold have loved a bath, but she can tell by the wieght of
her purse, a bath is a luxury she'll have to forgo. Perhaps she will
luck into a stram or a pond and can at least take a moment to wade.
>
> "Jana," she asked, "How much farther do you recken it is?"

Jana looks unsure.

"I'm not certain, Lady Iris. I know the road goes west from here over
the Howling Hills to the plains, and Council Lake. But I don't know
exactly how far."

One of the dwarves at the next table, a grizzled fellow with red beard
streaked grey, is sounding off to his younger companions:

"Why, ye whippersnappers never heard the tale of Koretina the
Sorceress? How she haunts these hills for all eternity, until she can
find a 'worthy partner'? They say she was the most beautiful woman in
all Creation, but she met her doom the night she summoned a demon tae
ask him foolish questions aboot love! That's what love'll get ye -
DOOM!"

He slams his beer mug loudly on the table for emphasis._

All pretty routine stuff - the tale of Koretina is from the CSIO Legends table - as I didn't roll any '1's on the encounter checks.


----------



## Alnag (Mar 24, 2007)

S'mon said:
			
		

> It's fine to just describe non-threat stuff, but that doesn't really make it an 'encounter'.




Well "encounter" is essential type of conflict.
Conflict could be man against man (PC vs. NPC)
man against himself (internal conflict, not common for DnD encounter but still)
man against nature (threats of weather...)
man against society (problem with social traditions, culture... dwarf in elf community)
man against divine (or unknow, exploration, mystery)


----------



## Imaro (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm trying to find a correct term for what I'm about  to suggest, but what about a "sense of mood" encounter.  Basically the type of encounter that doesn't really offer a conflict, reward or even a real resource, but stresses the effects and consequences of the world around them.  Something along the lines of this...

A party of 1st lvl PC's know that the county of Barak-Gurn is suffering a great famine due to it's ruler squandering tax money and hoarding it's food supply.  Now upon entering said county they come upon a deserted farm-dwelling encompased by withered fields and the bodies of a family that have died(from starvation).  There are even signs that some of the bodies themselves have been gnawed upon. etc. by human teeth.

The PC's don't really have anything to come into conflict with here, don't get any new information, no reward, but an encounter like this can really be used to set the type of mood that a particular DM is looking to convey, especially if there is good description involved in setting the encounter before the PC's.  I have done this with my PC's before and noticed that it gives the PC's a chance to explore themselves...perhaps one of them takes a token off one of the bodies to remember the attrocity, or another takes the time to bury the bodies, perhaps they swear an oath to eventually stop the ruler(can't do it now they're only 1st level), or maybe they feel nothing at all....Whatever they choose to do or how they react says alot about the character they're playing.  I never factor these types of "encounters" in as real encounters because they only last as long as the PC's wish to explore this aspect of the game, but if they want to do certain things or explore it further I don't rush them either.


----------



## Ry (Mar 24, 2007)

My criteria aren't expected to rule out a lot - but they do rule out vacuous setting exposition.  Imaro, your idea is a great example of an encounter that sets up a problem.  The PCs can't solve it then, but it's definite problem.  They're not supposed to go "well, people are starving, too bad."


----------



## S'mon (Mar 24, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> My criteria aren't expected to rule out a lot - but they do rule out vacuous setting exposition.




What's vacuous setting exposition?


----------



## Ry (Mar 24, 2007)

Examples: 

Cleric in town telling the players how the gods of good interrelate, even though this has nothing to do with anything the players will be doing.

Bartender talking to PC about nothing at all.  "Hello."  "Hello." "Want a beer?" "Sure." "Nice weather we're having." "Yep."    

Some GMs put these in because they think they need to inject realism in the game, but they are aggravating and poor design IMO.


----------



## amethal (Mar 24, 2007)

S'mon said:
			
		

> What's vacuous setting exposition?



In my case, it was when I emphasised the crocodile-like traits of the peasants living in swampy ground next to a lake. For those players paying attention, the response was "So, these guys are a bunch of were-crocodiles who have no reason to fight us, and who we have no interest in attacking. Yawn. Ok, carry on along the road."

I did find in a second edition game that a customs post makes for an interesting encounter. Most PCs can't resist the opportunity to be rude to minor government officials, which leads to a baggage search and possible confiscation of dubious items.


----------



## Celebrim (Mar 24, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Cleric in town telling the players how the gods of good interrelate, even though this has nothing to do with anything the players will be doing.
> 
> Bartender talking to PC about nothing at all.  "Hello."  "Hello." "Want a beer?" "Sure." "Nice weather we're having." "Yep."
> 
> Some GMs put these in because they think they need to inject realism in the game, but they are aggravating and poor design IMO.




One man's vacuous setting exposition is another man's characterization.  I think the real question before you can dismiss either of those cases is, "If what is being said isn't important, is who is saying them important?"


----------



## amethal (Mar 24, 2007)

Celebrim said:
			
		

> One man's vacuous setting exposition is another man's characterization.  I think the real question before you can dismiss either of those cases is, "If what is being said isn't important, is who is saying them important?"



The problem arises where we have "second man" as the DM and the "first man" as the players.

In all my years of role-playing I have only played one character who was interested in knowledge for its own sake. All the rest wanted a payoff in the short term.


----------



## Ry (Mar 24, 2007)

Celebrim said:
			
		

> One man's vacuous setting exposition is another man's characterization.  I think the real question before you can dismiss either of those cases is, "If what is being said isn't important, is who is saying them important?"




Remember, the maxim is not supposed to be limiting, just focusing.  If the character is important, they're important for a reason.  For example:

The bar is the players' favorite place to rest (reward, expands DMs options for problems and threats)
The bar is a great place for the players to learn about events in the world or recruit mercenaries (resource)
The bartender is drawing attention away from the lice, which the players have probably caught (problem)
The bar is in the path of a horde of terrible ghouls (threat)


----------



## Alnag (Mar 25, 2007)

*rycanda:* I really like this theory of yours about the reward/resource/problem/threat. Have you ever write more about it in some thread or article? I would be really happy to read more on it.

Anyway here is another idea... characters travel round the world. Once they get back from where they came, everything (or rather just the common things) is the other way around. People speaking and writing backwards. Sleeping in day, working at night. Etc.


----------



## Shadowslayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Seconded. RV, That's a good little rule of thumb. You should expand on it a bit and see if Dragon would be interested.


----------



## Ry (Mar 25, 2007)

People keep telling me that... maybe one of these days I'll break down and listen.


----------



## rounser (Mar 25, 2007)

Some random ideas:
A plains fire, with wemic nomads fleeing before it.
A waterfall which flows upwards.
Tracks which lead to a hollow tree.  There's a ladder carved into the inside of the tree.
Strange bird calls which might be detected as false with a listen check (or maybe survival?).
Bog mud which slows travel.
A sinkhole.
Snares and game traps.
Giant spider webs.
Giant mushrooms.
A highway tollkeeper who taxes the party.
A raven sitting on a runic sign, eyeing the characters with an intelligent and baleful gaze.
A blasted area with a pair of charred boots in the centre, smoke still rising from them.
A strongly flowing river, forded by several boulders to jump across.
Drunken satyrs throwing a party.
A woodcutter arguing with a druid.
A bridge over a deep chasm, with a sign reading "Bridge closed due to troll.  Turn back."
Rain that brings with it a magical effect, such as _feeblemind_ or _dispel magic_.
Dense thickets with mildly poisonous thorns.  They regenerate mere rounds after they're hacked.


----------



## Imaro (Mar 25, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> My criteria aren't expected to rule out a lot - but they do rule out vacuous setting exposition.  Imaro, your idea is a great example of an encounter that sets up a problem.  The PCs can't solve it then, but it's definite problem.  They're not supposed to go "well, people are starving, too bad."




Yeah but I've had some real hard-ass mercenaries in my campaign that I wouldn't classify as heroes except in the Black Company sense of the word.  Some of them might have even went for getting hired by the ruler to squash the minor rebellions and keep peace.  But your right it sets up a problem, but moreso IMHO stresses the mood of the place and forces the characters to "experience it".  




			
				rycanada said:
			
		

> Examples:
> 
> Cleric in town telling the players how the gods of good interrelate, even though this has nothing to do with anything the players will be doing.
> 
> ...




See these encounters don't necessarily stress a mood or theme in the story.  They don't accomplish that because they could be interjected into any campaign and give you no clue as to what the atmosphere of said campaign is.  Here are some I think fit a little better for what I'm trying to convey.

Ravenloft: A fog-shrouded caravan of gypsies who appear out of nowhere and upon seeing the PC's shout dire warnings and whisper prophecy of death and madness to come.  They flee, with horror in their eyes, if the PC's approach, fading away into the fog.(Sets a mood of doom and mystery.)

Dark Sun: In the middle of the dessert, the PC's come upon a group of men who are all dead, save one.  The lone survivor is clutchig a waterbag, which has a cut along it's bottom and is now empty.  When the PC's approach him he will croak at them about his water and how he deserved it, because he was strong enough to take it, before finally expiring from his wounds.(Sets a mood of desperation and savagery) 

I don't think this is bad design or aggravating,( and are often a staple of the fantasy stories I have read).  Overused, yes I can see it being a poor substitute for progressing the story, but during times like the OP stated, like traveling long distances, I don't think it subtracts anything from the game and, if done right, can give a richer experience to the players.  This is all dependant on the type of players you have, if all they want to do is fight or aren't interested in the campaign worlds themes or mood, then yes these types of encounters are a waste of time.  I take it as a complement that my players do enjoy an encounter like this once in a while.

  I guess if you aren't trying to convey anything but "vanilla fantasy" then these types of encounters are less necessary, but I think if you have certain expectations in regards to the feel of your particular campaign world they can work alot better than giving the PC's a hand out or a quick description.  Of course YMMV.


----------



## Ry (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't think those are bad encounters, but both encounters would be better game material if they gave the PCs something to do - presented them with a choice or dilemma.  

For example, imagine using the first encounter when the PCs were wounded, and the gypsies could help.  Their terror and horror would be a complicating factor in using the resource - so the players could really engage the horror and terror.  The PCs might fail to overcome the gypsies fear - or they might manage to get some brief respite while the gypsies are trying to get the PCs to move on.  The GM has more opportunity to play it up than if the encounter - by design - gives nothing for the PCs to do but watch.

For the second encounter, watching a thirsty man who killed his comrades die is one thing - _PCs_ picking helpful items off their corpses emphasizes the desperation of the setting even more.  "Where'd you get that knife?"  "Off a dead man who killed his friends for water."


----------



## JohnnFour (Mar 26, 2007)

This list here makes for a good encounter seed resource:

http://www.roleplayingtips.com/readissue.php?number=301


----------



## Ry (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Johnn - I love your site, but I've got to disagree about that list of encounters.  A lot of them really don't have anything for the players to engage in at all - they look like filler.  

Few sun bleached papers, 
Fish bones,
Small Pond, 
Abandoned Shack - these might be idea generators for GMs, but they don't have much meat on them.


----------



## Gilladian (Mar 27, 2007)

Especially  early in a campaign, I try to have the PCs encounter things that make the campaign seem real and lead to roleplay or at least to an understanding of the world.

A wedding/funeral/religious celebration in a village is going on when the PCs pass through. Maybe they get a free meal out  of it.

Pilgrims to a nearby or  far off pilgrimage site fill the road and slow the PCs. Maybe they need help  fording a river or are begging.

A crossroads outside a village or town boasts a hanging tree or gallows - either with old bodies on display or a future hanging about  to occur.

Some of these lead to roleplay, some just to the PCs hurrying by to avoid "getting involved". But they all add flavor.


----------



## Nathan P. Mahney (Mar 27, 2007)

What I normally do when I know the players have to make an overland journey is this (all done well before the game begins):

1) Work out how long it will take the party to get to their destination via the most obvious route.

2) Roll on the random weather charts to see what conditions will be like.

2) Roll on my random encounter tables for the entire journey to see what pops up.

3) Look for links that can tie the encounters to the current scenario.

4) If 3 isn't viable, look for ways I can link the encounters into a mini-adventure

5) If 4 isn't viable, look for ways that I can use the encounters to seed future adventures or enhance the setting.

6) Work out the most likely alternate routes that the players will take and repeat the process.

Admittedly, this is really time-consuming when the PCs reach mid-levels and get a few different modes of travel up their sleeves.  But it makes for more interesting overland travel.


----------



## JohnnFour (Mar 27, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Hi Johnn - I love your site, but I've got to disagree about that list of encounters.  A lot of them really don't have anything for the players to engage in at all - they look like filler.




Yes, good call. Sorry, I should have framed my response better. That list is good for encounter seeds - ideas for encounters to grow from. Pick one idea from the list, then use it to inspire the rest of the encounter design.


----------

